# Jack3d causing ED issues?



## vap4 (Oct 15, 2010)

een using Jack3d for the past 8 workouts spread over 12 days. And even though gave me the energy it promised and also provided me with pumps I wanted.

It has been causing some serious problems with my penis. I have a real hard time getting an erection and maintaining it, it wasn't like this two weeks ago. I am only 21 and the last thing I would want is to be suffering from ED.

If I was going to have this problem I would've rather taken some gear instead. I did read up quite a bit before taking jack3d and cant seem to point what ingredient would cause this.

I have used NO Xplode before and itt gave me an opposite effect down there. I'm guessing its a side effect of jack3d being so stim heavy, hoping it goes away in a few days. The max I have ever taken is 1 scoop. I started off with 0.5 scoops for the first 2 workouts and then for the balance 6 workouts, I took 1 scoop. So never went above the recommended dose so don't see how I would end up with these side effects. But noneless I am done with this supplement and its going down the bin.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Only use it on leg days but get the same effect, no point even trying to bang one out after!


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Looking at the ingredients jack3d is obviously a stim so will cause vasoconstriction, in your case reduces blood flow to your cock enough to cause ED. Should only last a few hours max though right?? Never used jack3d but often had the same prob with stronger stims.

Noxplode is vasodilator so will not cause this problem, like you say will have totally the opposite effect on most people.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

For me one scoop doesn't do anything (like having a mild coffee), two scoops give me burning sensation under my skin that I don't particularly enjoy and no pump at all. On the other hand Gaspari Super Pump is the best to me.

For your side effect, are you sure is Jack3d? what else do you take? (supps)

Anyway if I was you I would stop taking it straight away and find something else to replace it


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

switch product then 

or get some kamagra


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Really. I had a hard time stopping myself jizzing last night. Think the mrs was disappointed a bit lol. Oh well!


----------



## vap4 (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah, like i wrote in my first post, am done with taking Jack3d, the only other supplement I was taking was a Whey protein Isolate so tats definitely not causing this problem. Gonna continue taking my WPI but am done with stims for now. Just going to stick coffee.

Jack3d has Arginine which is vasodilator but I guess the arginine to stims ratio is just too low for the arginine to have any vasodilation effects.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Just get some AAKG & taurine for the pump/vasodilation mate


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

vap4 said:


> Yeah, like i wrote in my first post, am done with taking Jack3d, the only other supplement I was taking was a Whey protein Isolate so tats definitely not causing this problem. Gonna continue taking my WPI but am done with stims for now. Just going to stick coffee.
> 
> Jack3d has Arginine which is vasodilator but I guess the arginine to stims ratio is just too low for the arginine to have any vasodilation effects.


wise decision mate


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

the main stimulant in jack3d is geranium in other words mehylhexamine. Currently causing alot of trouble for banned athletes in the world of sport!

That stimulant has mild effecst of epherdrine, and if you have had epherdrine before, you wil notice your penis, no matter how big goes tiny, due to blood restirction to it, as already stated in above posts.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I use jack3d all time and have never noticed nothing of the sort! I mix 2 scoops with 4g arginine and 10g bcaa's though, might make the difference!


----------

